# prob with accuweather app on fire



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have downloaded successfully many apps since getting my fire, but I cannot get the 
accuweather app to work. I have deleted and redownloaded several times, and have shut down, restarted and nothing works. When I click on the icon a box pops up asking if I want to exit, and whether I click yes or no, does not matter. It just keeps asking and not working. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It works for me. . . I installed it, said where I was, and when I wake up the Fire it tells me what the weather is. . . .

Gonna move this to the Fire board as more people might see it there. . .


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

Works for me as well. I also like how the temp is available in the notification bar and you can launch the app from the notification bar as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SueEllen said:


> I have downloaded successfully many apps since getting my fire, but I cannot get the
> accuweather app to work. I have deleted and redownloaded several times, and have shut down, restarted and nothing works. When I click on the icon a box pops up asking if I want to exit, and whether I click yes or no, does not matter. It just keeps asking and not working. What am I doing wrong?


SueEllen--

After you agree to the terms, you come to an essentially black screen with a white search box at the top to the left of the little icon. Put your zip code in the white box; it'll come up with your city, state. Touch the city, state and it'll bring up your weather.

Let us know if this works!

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

I have done the zip numerous times....it will come back with the name of my town, but I never get any weather....just the never ending, continual do you want to exit question box.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SueEllen said:


> I have done the zip numerous times....it will come back with the name of my town, but I never get any weather....just the never ending, continual do you want to exit question box.


When you see the name of your town, tap on the name, not the little icon. It's asking you to verify that that is the city, state that you want.

The weather should come up after you touch the city, state.

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When you see the name of your town, tap on the name, not the little icon. It's asking you to verify that that is the city, state that you want.
> 
> The weather should come up after you touch the city, state.
> 
> Betsy


Ok..,feeling very stupid!
That did it. I don't know why I was not getting that. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SueEllen said:


> Ok..,feeling very stupid!
> That did it. I don't know why I was not getting that. Thank you for your help.


Yay! (and I don't think it was obvious that one was supposed to tap the city, state).

Have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> ... and when I wake up the Fire it tells me what the weather is. . . .


Ann, when you wake up Fawkes the Fire, where does it show you where the weather is? I'm not getting that without going into the app? or on the notification bar at the top?

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

Betsy, when I turned the Fire back on there was a blue temp to the left of my Fire's name, but it did not stay displayed for long. I can also click on the 1 to the right of Passepartout's name to see the current weather.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...don't get the temp to the left of the name, perhaps the name is too long.  I knew I could get the current by tapping, found that when I was looking for the weather Ann mentioned.  Hmmm....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's an 'ongoing' notification. . .when I tap it it tells me the temp and a picture -- clouds, sun, rain, and a word like 'cloudy', 'sunny', 'rainy'.  When I tap on that I get something more complete.

Sometimes it shows just the temp -- but now it's not and I'm not sure how to get it back.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Ann, when you wake up Fawkes the Fire, where does it show you where the weather is? I'm not getting that without going into the app? or on the notification bar at the top?
> 
> Betsy


I too have accu installed but it doesn't give me any info without going into the app.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've started seeing it now, it's a little blue temp and one word description (currently "51° cloudy").    

Betsy


----------



## LauraElizabeth (Mar 19, 2010)

On mine, it is only displayed for a few minutes. If I blink, I miss it.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

You can set how often the weather displays in the notification bar. Go into settings in the app. Otherwise it only displays every few minutes.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone  I'm going to have to look closer at my settings.


----------



## genuineheidi (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone...was having the same problem...how embarrassing


----------

